# **** Another keyboard shot ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know how you do it Don.

18,000 post on everyones favorite site, Predatortalk.com

Glad you have the time to help out the folks with all the run'in you have to do.

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

really 18000 posts

congrats Don,but you should really get a little more often.

you must get blisters on your finger tips from all that typing lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Don on 18,000 posts !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow Don!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on another milestone, always helping and keeping the site in order. Thanks.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats Don..


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Always good stuff, too, YD.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you guys, I appreciate the kind words and would like to say thanks to all of YOU for making PT what it is.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Outstanding Don! I know I haven't been around much lately but rarely miss any new posts from you and everyone else. Thanks for making this the best predator forum on the web!

Although Don, with all that typing you might want to check for a loose nut on your keyboard...... :razz:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I got one of them......I will say that I am officially on my second keyboard thanks to you. It's mostly by default as the laptop is trouble free. The old desktop still works but is a pain to use a this point. Thanks again for that (the laptop...not the pain)lol

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats Don!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Rick. I appreciate your advice and help.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Way to go on the 18000 posts.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Dances !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, that is quite the feat. I'm not sure that I will ever get that many posts, but it's great to see so much useful information.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the contributions Don! That's a lot of posts!


----------

